# Tips to get money from our photo



## viviansungg (Jan 12, 2017)

I love take a picture of people or nature, but it's hard to get some money with it unless I deal with weddings or product. But I have no experience on those things, any tips?
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 13, 2017)

Really the question is so broad that many suggestions may or may not be relevant to you, your circumstances ,your location, your subjects/area of interest, your skill level.

You may get more relevant information by searching through the forum(s), or by providing more information about your area of interest, your skill level and the market in your location.

Google "_tips on making money from photography_" provides many, many relevant sources of information.
Reading these might provide you with more specific questions that the fine photographers on this forum could really help you with.
Good luck


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2017)

A vast majority of the photographs that sell have people in them - something like 85% of all photos that get sold.
A vast majority of those photos are bought by the people in the photos.

So if your photos don't have people as your main subject the market is very small, and absurdly over saturated with photos for sale.
Those photographers that DO manage to consistently sell photos that don't have people in them as the main subject usually are able to do so for 2 reasons:
• they consistently produce _very _good professional quality photos.
• they have _very_ good business skills, primary among those being effective marketing and self promotion.

Guerilla Marketing: Easy and Inexpensive Strategies for Making Big Profits from Your Small Business


----------



## table1349 (Jan 14, 2017)

viviansungg said:


> I love take a picture of people or nature, but it's hard to get some money with it unless I deal with weddings or product. But I have no experience on those things, any tips?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Not trying to be rude but what makes you believe that your photos are worth paying for?  As stated, nature/landscape photography and photographers are a dime a dozen.  These days more like a nickle a dozen.   There is a proliferation of absolutely breathtaking nature shots on the market as there is.  The difference between a nice nature shot and a fantastic nature shot is photographic knowledge, location and planning.   The same thing can be said about photographing people. 

If you want to make some form of business from photography the first step is to actually learn and master all the aspects of photography.  Next get a business education.  90% of a successful photography business is not behind a view finder.  It is dealing with all the business aspects.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2017)

It gets harder & harder by the day to make money doing photography - because of the Internet and photo sharing web sites.
Any 1 photographer or photograph is just a drop of water in an ocean of photographers and photographs.
Millions of photos are added to the Internet every few hours.

Business experience and skills are more important than photography skills to make money from photography.
Add to that that it costs money,time, and effort to create the advertising and marketing needed to make yourself known as a good & reliable source of photographs.


----------

